# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Problme pour crer un site SSL

## figolu77

Bonjour,

J'ai un server Windows Server 2016.

J'ai cr un cerficat SSL pour mon site avec Let'sEncrypt.

Je cr un nouveau site (comme je le fais d'habitude), sauf que je prcise "https" et que je slectionne dans la liste le certificat SSL correspondant  l'url du site, que j'ai gnr avec Let'sEncrypt (via Win-ACME).


Je valide.

Lorsque dans un navigateur je saisi l'url du type https://monsite.com cela me demande un login et un mot de passe pour accder au site.

J'ai regard sur Google, mais je ne trouve pas la solution, car je ne veux pas qu'on me demande un login/mot de passe, mais juste que les internautes naviguent sur mon site via https.

Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## txuku

Bonjour

Cela ne depend pas de ton FAI ?

----------


## figolu77

Euh non, il s'agit de la configuration du site dans IIS et/ou des autorisations de connexion je pense. 

Si je ne mets pas https mais http dans la barre d'adresse, le problme ne se pose pas.

----------

